# yemen chamilon



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD (Sep 15, 2008)

hi peaple my yemen chamilon has a living mealworm in its body and could die any cure please thanks !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Umm... you do know that mealworms drown in stomach acid, right?

Your chameleon, if it ate a live mealworm, would NOT have a live mealworm in its body for very long.


----------

